
Ask HN: Linux Alternative to macOS? - thomasedwards
I’m still using Mojave because I just don’t like the direction that macOS is going in. I don’t think it’ll be too long now until Apple starts to really clamp down on what applications will run. I use Windows 10, but it has its own problems and the interface is still a mess.<p>But, I look at Linux and I have no idea where to turn. I want the uniformity of macOS with excellent keyboard shortcuts, but with the freedom to do what I want with my computer.<p>Any suggestions?
======
fricketfracket
I don't think you'll ever fomd the uniformity of MacOS since there is not one
single company behind the distros and all the packages they use. I really like
Pop_OS! By System76 because it works great out of the box and has a really
pretty look and feel if you like Gnome. It has some smart options enabled and
applications installed by default, it uses the apt package manager which is
really easy and has fairly good packages, and it's quite beginner friendly in
general. With any Linux distro you have the freedom of doing whatever you
want:) Another distro that you should consider is Linux Mint with the Cinnamon
desktop if you prefere a Windows-ish look. I wouldn't look too far because
otherwise you'll just get stuck distro hopping and never settling.

------
vhodges
The look and feel ('uniformity') is more a matter of what desktop environment
you want to run rather than Distro (though that can matter too). Choices
include:

    
    
      * Gnome
      * KDE/Plasma
      * xfce
      * Elementary (but to muddy the waters a bit, is also a distro around their DE) - This will probably be the closest to MacOS in terms of L&F
      * Budgie
      * Enlightenment
      * And others (more niche (low ram etc))
      * Plain ol' X11
    

A lot of distros are opinionated and ship with a default DE (eg Ubuntu/Gnome)
but you can generally can install what ever you want. Some (Arch, Gentoo) are
not opinionated and let you configure it as you see fit.

If you've never installed Linux, I would start with Ubuntu as there are lots
of guides on it. Ubuntu is derrived from Debian.

If you're comfortable with the command line and making more choices Arch is a
nice distro (and really isn't any harder than Ubuntu, just different - the
arch wiki is very good for docs).

(edit: Formatting, typos)

~~~
jamesponddotco
Quick correction[1], elementary OS is the name of the distribution, while
Pantheon is the name of the desktop environment developed which was developed
for it — it can be installed in other distros, though.

[1] I am not anelementary OS user, but since you mentioned desktop
environments, I think the correction might be worth it.

~~~
vhodges
Thanks and no worries... I am don't use it either!

------
Pedrit0
GNU (even polished distros) means you will have to invest a bit of time to
understand some basic concepts about your hardware and the system if you want
to configure correctly your PC and take advantage of all its functionalities.
As you come from the Mac world, are you in this mood ? Or do you already have
knowledge about lnux systems ? I am asking because numerous Mac user often
prefer no brainers and out of the box experience rather than investesting time
in that kind of stuff (which I fully understand). Note this is not difficult
at all, but however it needs to spend some time if you are a newcomer.

~~~
thomasedwards
I use a lot of Linux servers, including my own at home but it’s headless, so
I’m pretty familiar but I’ve never used one as my own operating system. But I
do prefer spending my free time working on projects and hobbies, rather than
having to maintain my computer.

------
jpetrucc
I'd recommend checking out Elementary OS [0]. It's based on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
(Bionic), so you have the support of one of the (arguably) larger Linux
communities, and you have the freedom to do what you like. It has a custom
desktop environment meant to feel more like macOS, and decent keyboard
shortcuts.

[0]: [https://elementary.io/](https://elementary.io/)

------
gnusty_gnurc
I'm a big fan of KDE.

I use Kubuntu on my desktop and pretty happy with how it feels very standard
and functional, yet very customizable.

------
forgotmypw77
after abandoning apple, i tried a few different distros, and i think i,ll
probably try a few more. none have brought me the cohesiveness of osx of years
past, but keyboard accessibility is generally better. i,ve mostly stuck to the
more lightweighr distros, and have been pretty happy with fedora lxde and mint
xfce.

make regular backups, sometimes an update will just wreck my whole
environment. happens less frequently than windows, but more often than mac for
me. i generally do not update once i,m done installing, because i browse
without js and carefully.

------
niktar
Elementary OS ... maybe. Or Endless linux ...

But in fact, there are not real alternatives.

How to compare OSX which is operating system/environment and Linux which is OS
kernel.

------
fsflover
Many people like [https://pop.system76.com/](https://pop.system76.com/)

